# Kaspersky 2011 im Test: Malware-Erkennung auf einem hohen Niveau



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kaspersky 2011 im Test: Malware-Erkennung auf einem hohen Niveau gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kaspersky 2011 im Test: Malware-Erkennung auf einem hohen Niveau


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Juni 2010)

Moin,

Habe auch vor einigen Tagen auf die 2011 Version gewechselt und bin nach wie vor positiv überzeugt von der Suite.
Die Testergebnisse hier sprechen ja auch für sich.
Das mit dem Kopierschutz finde ich ok angesichts der Tatsache dass die Schlüssel ja scheinbar wie Sand am Meer ins Netz gespült werden. (Wo auch immer die alle herkommen).

Alles in Allem, weiter so Kaspersky!


----------



## Genghis99 (24. Juni 2010)

Habe grade die Tage meinen eigenen Test gemacht : Kasperski 2011, Panda 2010, MSSE, und G-Data 2011.

Bestellt habe ich G-Data, wegen der allgemein leicht besseren Erkennungsleistung, unauffälliger Systemeinbindung und weils dann noch ein paar Euro günstiger war.


----------



## alm0st (24. Juni 2010)

Sehr cool, muss demnächst eh meine Lizenz verlängern und dass kann ich ja jetzt guten Gewissens tun


----------



## Castor_23 (24. Juni 2010)

Schöner Test. Ich war auch Kaspersky-User, aber irgendwie wollt ich was neues ausprobieren. Nachdem dieser unsägliche G-Data keine vernünftige Alternative darstellt bin ich auf Bitdefender umgestiegen. Ist auch ziemlich gut und bin zufrieden, werde aber nach Ablauf der bitdefender-Lizenz wieder zurück zu Kaspersky wechseln. Der lag mir einfach iwie besser. 
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist ob bei KIS2011 der Youtube-Bug beseitigt wurde...das haben's ja beim 2010er nie richtig gefixt bekommen..


----------



## NForcer (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab die 2011 Version bei mir schon am laufen und konnte meinen alten Key aus der 2010 Version noch weiterverwenden (hab nämlich die Version 2011 nur heruntergeladen gehabt und da passiert das ja automatisch, daß der Schlüssel weiterverwendet wird).

Und ich muß sagen, daß ich sehr zufrieden bin damit. Ich hatte nämlich in der 2010 Version Probleme mit Games die alle 5-15 Minuten kurzeitig sehr stark ruckelten (für ca 10 sek.) und dies den Spielfluß dann doch erheblich störte. 

Aber seit der 2011 Version passiert dies nicht mehr. Die Spiele sind nun ohne Ruckler durchweg spielbar.

Ansonsten kann ich über Kaspersky echt nicht meckern, da dieser auch sehr effizient die stetigen Angriffe (die da scheinbar stattfinden, wo jemand versucht drauf zu kommen) abblockt. Mit der Software hab ich eigentlich nichts falsch gemacht. Ich schätze das ich auch weiterhin bei Kaspersky bleiben werde.


----------



## Pravasi (24. Juni 2010)

ich habe immer noch den 2009er drauf weil ich zu faul zum wechseln bin und vor allem mittlerweile das Motto"never change a running system"befolge wo ich nur kann.
Die Datenbank wird ja immer aktualisiert. 
Von einigen neuen features mal abgesehen,was ist der (Sicherheits)Vorteil einer aktuellen Version?
Virenerkennung ist doch die selbe Engine/Datenbank?
Junkmail habe ich kein Problem mit und wenn ich alle halbe Jahre mal einen Virentest im internet mache ist auch bisher alles o.k.

Also,wenn man eine alte Version hat(umsonst,Computerbild),braucht man dann tatsächlich unbedingt die Neue?


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juni 2010)

Benutze KIS 2011 seit gut einer Woche mit der 2010'er Lizenz.

Das beste Kaspersky ever.


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werde auch wieder Kaspersky draufmachen, sobald meine aktuelle Lizenz abläuft. Benutze Kaspersky jetzt seit 3 bis 4 Jahren und hatte nie Probleme. Vielleicht wechsele ich sogar auf Kaspersky Pure. Mal sehen.


----------



## DAkuma (24. Juni 2010)

Ich muss in 55 Tagen auch wieder wechseln da kommt der test ja ganz gut. 

@PCGH ist KIS 2011 auch deutlich schneller und ressourcenschonender als der 2010er oder hält sich das wieder etwa gleich wie damals bei der 2009 zur 2010 version?

Gibts zufällig auch vergleiche irgendwo zwischen KIS11 und anderen AVs wie von Symantec?


----------



## Freestyler808 (24. Juni 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Benutze KIS 2011 seit gut einer Woche mit der 2010'er Lizenz.
> 
> Das beste Kaspersky ever.




sign 

und das schon seit 10 Tagen
habe noch 536 Tage 
geht mit 2010 Lizenz perfekt

Download von Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Kaspersky Internet Security und anderen Produkten (Programm-Dateien, Handbücher, Antiviren-Datenbanken)
Anti-Virus

Download von Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Kaspersky Internet Security und anderen Produkten (Programm-Dateien, Handbücher, Antiviren-Datenbanken)
Internet Security


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Juni 2010)

ich persönlich würde mir nie einen virenschutz extra kaufen, wo es doch genügend legale gratis zu finden gibt. ist meineserachtens für den ottonormalverbraucher eigentlich unnötig und rausgeschmissenes geld.


----------



## Kradath (24. Juni 2010)

Früher nutzte ich G-Data, mittlerweile nutz ich nurnoch den Microsoft Scanner, weil mir die ganzen andren Scanner eh alle überladen sind wie nochmal was.


----------



## Freestyler808 (24. Juni 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde mir nie einen virenschutz extra kaufen, wo es doch genügend legale gratis zu finden gibt. ist meineserachtens für den ottonormalverbraucher eigentlich unnötig und rausgeschmissenes geld.



kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen
der ottonormalverbraucher sollte sich gerade eben einen holen
wir spezis na gut, haben mehr ahnung, beschäftigen uns damit viel
wenn man sich mal die ottonormalverbraucher pcs anschaut was die alles machen, zugemüllt, viren, trojaner undundund sind da denke ich überall zu finden
und 30-40 € sind voll in ordnung, da kostet ein spiel min. 10-15 € mehr und ist nicht so wichtig
außerdem bieten kostenlose bei weitem keine solche sicherheit 
siehe avira, avg etc.


----------



## Kradath (24. Juni 2010)

Trotzdem würde bei vielen nen kostenloser bei weitem schonmal mehr bringen als garkeiner, wies bei vielen leider der Fall ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Juni 2010)

Kradath schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde bei vielen nen kostenloser bei weitem schonmal mehr bringen als garkeiner, wies bei vielen leider der Fall ist.



/signed

Ich muss aber auch sagen dass die Meinungen bezüglich der kostenlosen Alternativen bei den Kollegen ziemlich auseinander gehen was aber sicherlich auch mit dem Userverhalten zusammenhängt.

Es bringt der beste und teuerste Schutz nun mal überhaupt nichts wenn man alles falsch einstellt und sich nur mit Seiten im Netz beschäftigt die keine bessere Funktion haben als die Kontrolle über dein System zu übernehmen 

Regards,


----------



## Raz3r (24. Juni 2010)

*Kurze Frage:* Ich hab mir damals ne Lizenz für 2 PC´s gekauft war die Version Internet Security 2010. 
Kann ich einfach die 2010 deinstallen, die 2011 installieren und den Key verwenden?


----------



## benchoftime (24. Juni 2010)

Raz3r schrieb:
			
		

> *Kurze Frage:* Ich hab mir damals ne Lizenz für 2 PC´s gekauft war  die Version Internet Security 2010.
> Kann ich einfach die 2010 deinstallen, die 2011 installieren und den Key  verwenden?



Du kannst die 2011er auch ganz normal über die 2010er installieren. Oder du deinstallierst die 2010er bis auf die Aktivierungsdaten und installierst anschließend wie gewohnt die 2011er.


----------



## Funkyfunk (24. Juni 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> und 30-40 € sind voll in ordnung, da kostet ein spiel min. 10-15 € mehr und ist nicht so wichtig
> außerdem bieten kostenlose bei weitem keine solche sicherheit
> siehe avira, avg etc.


Vorallem ist Kasperksy nicht mal ansatzweise so teuer. Wenn man sich bei Ebay ne 5er Lizenz für ein Jahr für die 2010er holt, zahlt man nicht mal 20€. Das sind weniger als 4€ pro PC und wer auch mit der alten Version leben kann, wird jährlich von Computerbild mit Kaspersky CBE für 1,5€ bedient (oder sogar kostenlos, wenn man die Installationsdatei herbekommt). Die paar Euro sind es mir allemal Wert, damit muss ich schon nicht immer auf 3-4 verschiedene Programme achten, ob die Up-to-date sind und Kompatibilitätsprobleme untereinander gibts auch nicht.
Auch wenn ichs nicht belegen kann, bin ich der Meinung, dass es besser ist, wenn alles "aus einem Guss" ist.

Ich hab Kaspersky jetzt 3 Jahre in Folge und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Luigi93 (24. Juni 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man die Viren (hintereinander, gleichzeitig, wie lange dauert das überhaupt?) auf Kaspersky oder auch auf andere Scanner loslässt und wie man misst, dass 403325 von 403401 Viren erkannt wurden . Wo bekommt man überhaupt diese große Anzahl an Viren her? Alles Fragen, die sich vielleicht schon öfter jemand gestellt hat, aber ich habe noch keinen Bericht gesehen, wo darauf eingegangen wird. Gegenbeispiele sind gerne gesehen .


----------



## Kradath (24. Juni 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man die Viren (hintereinander, gleichzeitig, wie lange dauert das überhaupt?) auf Kaspersky oder auch auf andere Scanner loslässt und wie man misst, dass 403325 von 403401 Viren erkannt wurden . Wo bekommt man überhaupt diese große Anzahl an Viren her? Alles Fragen, die sich vielleicht schon öfter jemand gestellt hat, aber ich habe noch keinen Bericht gesehen, wo darauf eingegangen wird. Gegenbeispiele sind gerne gesehen .



Redakteur zu seiner Mutter: "Mutti, ich brauch mal deinen PC, wir wollen da was testen..."


----------



## Raz3r (24. Juni 2010)

benchoftime schrieb:


> Du kannst die 2011er auch ganz normal über die 2010er installieren. Oder du deinstallierst die 2010er bis auf die Aktivierungsdaten und installierst anschließend wie gewohnt die 2011er.



Wo finde ich denn die Funktion auf 2011 zu updaten?

Währ mir nämlich lieber.


----------



## KBasti (25. Juni 2010)

Kradath schrieb:


> Redakteur zu seiner Mutter: "Mutti, ich brauch mal deinen PC, wir wollen da was testen..."




jetzt kann ich schlafen gehen... 

(benutze Kaspersky CBE, hatte nie Probleme,  außerdem verkaufe ich Kaspersky wie warme Semmeln, für mich das beste "Virenprogramm")


----------



## Funkyfunk (25. Juni 2010)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die Funktion auf 2011 zu updaten?


Einfach die aktuelle Installationsdatei von der Homepage ziehen. Mit dem internen Update geht es nicht.


----------



## Luigi93 (25. Juni 2010)

Kradath schrieb:


> Redakteur zu seiner Mutter: "Mutti, ich brauch mal deinen PC, wir wollen da was testen..."


 Und anschließend kann die Festplatte formatiert werden . So läuft es bestimmt nicht ab .


----------



## Dashquide (1. Juli 2010)

Hi leute 

Also wie es aussieht ist das K11 sehr gut , darum will ich mir es auch kaufen,
sollte jetzt lemand kommen und sagen "nimm doch das free anti virus von avira" also mit dem teil binn ich durch.
Warum? das kann ich euch sagen, ich bin immer davon außgegeangen das es ausreicht, tut es aber nicht .
jetzt das eigentliche ,ich habe gestern eine E-mail von T-online bekommen .

hier der text :

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
sehr geehrter Kunde,

von Ihrem Anschluss wurde Spam (unerwünschte E-Mail) bei fremden
Mailservern eingeliefert. Daher haben wir mit einer vorläufigen
Beschränkung dieses Versandweges (Port 25) reagiert. Bitte lesen Sie
diesen E-Mail aufmerksam durch, um weiteren Missbrauch Ihrer/s
Computer/s zu vermeiden.

...


Uns liegen Hinweise vor, nach denen von Ihrem Anschluss auf direktem
Wege E-Mail-Werbung (Spam) an "Bot-Fallen" (sogenannten "Spam-Traps")
auf fremden Mailservern gesendet wurde. Bewerten Sie dies bitte als
alarmierendes Anzeichen dafür, dass vermutlich mindestens ein Computer,
mit dem Sie diesen Anschluss nutzen, durch Schadsoftware kompromittiert
wurde.

...

Beachten Sie bitte, dass es in vielen Fällen nicht ausreicht,
Schadsoftware nur mit einem Virenscanner zu entfernen. Auch die ggf. von
der Schadsoftware hinterlassenen Komponenten wie Backdoors oder
Registrierungseinträge im Betriebssystem müssen beseitigt werden.
........................................................................................


so könnte ich mit K11 dieses teil was ich drinn habe wieder entfernen?
oder muss ich noch was anderes machen?

windows neu drauf machen hab ich keine lust.

Weil an diesem beispiel sieht man das Avira auch fette fische durch lasst und net wirklich aktiv ist .

gruß


----------



## derEinsteiger (1. Juli 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Benutze KIS 2011 seit gut einer Woche mit der 2010'er Lizenz.



So mache ich das auch seit eben  wusste gar nicht das es ein Update gibt 

Habe noch 258 Tage und nutze K. schon seit 2008 und hatte nie Probleme damit!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. Juli 2010)

Ahoi zusammen.
Ich habe mir letztens auch die 2011er Version zugelegt und bin zumindest nicht negativ überrascht. Eine Sache verwundert mich momentan allerdings noch etwas, die ich aktuell mit Kaspersky in Verbindung bringe. Ich habe die in einem anderen Thread hier bereits geschrieben (siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp-vista-seven-windows-allgemein/107920-ram-problem-2.html ) und zitiere mich hier mal kurz selber:

Wie ich inzwischen feststellte, tritt bei mir nun wohl ein ähnliches Verhalten auf wie bei Spherre08. Ich habe es etwas beobachtet:
Ziemlich genau alle 15 Minuten steigt der belegte Arbeitsspeicher geradlinig an, bis ungefähr 2 GB mehr als im Normalzustand belegt sind, gleichzeitig steigt die Prozessorlast auf ca. 40%. Dieser Zustand hält dann etwa 1,5 Minuten vor, bis dann der RAM-Verbrauch abrupt auf Normalniveau + 300 MB absinkt. Nach weiteren 30 Sekunden steigt der RAM-Verbrauch dann nochmal um etwa 1 GB, um schließlich nach nochmals 30 Sekunden wieder völlig normal zu werden. Die Prozessorlast bleibt während dieser Zeit relativ hoch, pendelt zwischen 40 und 70 %. Bereits geöffnete Programme können in dieser Zeit problemlos genutzt werden, alles andere (Bild öffnen, Programm starten, sogar der Bildschirmschoner) wird um mindestens 15-20 Sekunden verzögert.

Und ähnlich wie Spherre08 glaube ich, dass Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 etwas damit zu tun hat. Wenn man sich nämlich alle Prozesse aller Benutzer im Taskmanager anzeigen lässt sieht man zwei Prozesse von Kaspersky. Der des aktuellen Benutzers zeigt keine Änderung, der vom Benutzer "SYSTEM" hingegen zeigt zumindest die vorher beschriebene, erhöhte Prozessorlast. Der Speicherverbrauch des Prozesses steigt angeblich nicht an, doch würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn das nicht doch irgendwie zusammenhängt.

Ich schaue mal, ob die Weiten des Internets oder die Leute bei Kaspersky da was wissen. Ein Abschalten der Teilnahme am "Kaspersky Security Network" ändert auf alle Fälle schonmal nichts. Ich bleibe da mal am Ball. Im Alltag bemerke ich das Phänomen zwar manchmal gar nicht (surfen, Musik etc. werden halt nicht gestört), aber was genau da vorgeht will ich dann ja doch wissen.

Schöne Grüße, der Quader


----------

